# Camos VS Civies



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I watched a youtube video the other day featuring a fella talking about :shtf: BOBs, gear, clothing and such. He made some points that made sense, and if you have read the book "Patriots" there may be some confliction in what he brings up.

In the book the main characters come to the conclusion that they would all purchase the same type and color of Camies, and, on top of that they bought a foreign countries type to make it less likely to be duplicated by someone else in their locale. This is simply to help identify friend from foe at a quick glance.

Sounds like a good idea at first glance, but, as this fella brings up, do you want to be walking around advertising, as in wearing Camies, military web gear, backpacks, the point that you could have supplies, weapons, or food that you have stored for such an event.

He, again the fella in the video, comes to the conclusion that it makes much more sense to wear common clothing, albeit outdoor seasonal type than the military type, thus blending in to your surroundings rather than standing out like a sore thumb. Yes I know military gear is great for mastering load distribution and support, but I think you can get the same results from common civilian hunting type gear.

I have to agree with him on this point, we all like our Camies not only for the proven utility and durability, but its ability to blend into the surrounding terrain. In the case for most of us we will be in a suburban, or urban environment, not out in forest, desert, or jungle. It makes sense to blend in, not make yourself a target for those who will be looking for 'sheeple' to prey upon.

Let me have your comments and input on this.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't even own any camies except a lightweight fall jacket. I do however have lots of earthtone clothing.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have any Camies (not even for hunting) My son on the other hand wears his 24/7.:gaah:

In a suburban, or urban environment, I would think they would send a measage - training - Most people will think military type person with military training. It could give a person a little of an edge. Unless you are one person in camies and a group of thugs ... looking for guns ... 

I think most bad guys/girls look for a easy target. The little old lady/man down the street. The ones that have NO dogs or a gun and have a hard time walking to the the mailbox. 

Good question ...


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I watched a youtube video the other day featuring a fella talking about :shtf: BOBs, gear, clothing and such.


This fella is not by chance "Nutnfancy"?



V.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes it is, not bad message.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> not bad message.


??? Didn't quite understand what you meant there

Anyway, I have posted his three vids on the Urban Survival Kit in the "Office Desk Prep Kit"-thread for those that are interested.

Btw, on the topic of clothing, I am also not very much fond of "tactical gear". Yeah it looks cool, it probably performs well, but for most situations you will prefer to be low-key rather than high-speed.

A good alternative to tactical clothing, in my opinion would be to go to professional hardware stores (where high quality tools such as hammers, drills, and the like are sold to for example construction companies. Not "Walmart or similar stores") and to buy the clothing they sell for construction workers. I have some pants which are really high quality, very low-key (simple black) and still give you additional pockets and such.

just an idea,

V.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I wear my camo-gear quite a bit, but, when I want to be "invisible" I will wear basic jeans, t-shirt and a hoodie-jacket ..


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

In today's society, camo is almost trendy. Heck, we have a camo diaper bag for our son. Around here, at least, people wear camo tshirts and pants all the time. It's usually Realtree or some kind of hunting camo rather than military, and I think that right there is the big difference-looking like an avid hunter rather than a "survivalist". Kids wear camo sneakers, heck, Cabella's sells camo lingerie. Of course, if you jump out of a camo'ed up '85 Blazer with a pistol on your side in camo clothes and military boots and are running your mouth like a loon, then yes, you will draw attention. But if you carry yourself like a normal person and don't talk openly about your preps while you're in the checkout at Sam's club you'll be fine. 

As for me, since I've lost weight my typical clothes are jeans and button down shirts, especially Carhartt flannels and chamois shirts. I will wear camo tshirts from time to time, but not very often.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I wear my camo-gear quite a bit, but, when I want to be "invisible" I will wear basic jeans, t-shirt and a hoodie-jacket ..


Is this ti "hang round your wood gangsta"


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Click on the link to see a picture of my hoodie that I wear ...

Jeep 41 Zip-up Gray Hoodie


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Camo or earth tone colors for the great outdoors...civies for the urban/suburban environments.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid, that would look nice with my orange 41 Jeep Ball Cap:2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some camo coverall's for when I go camping in the cold but it seems camo would give you away as some one that at least mite know what there doing.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Jason said:


> In today's society, camo is almost trendy. ... I think that right there is the big difference-looking like an avid hunter rather than a "survivalist". ... heck, Cabella's sells camo lingerie. Of course, if you jump out of a camo'ed up '85 Blazer with a pistol on your side in camo clothes and military boots and are running your mouth like a loon, then yes, you will draw attention. But if you carry yourself like a normal person and don't talk openly about your preps while you're in the checkout at Sam's club you'll be fine.


My guess is if you guys were walking around in camo lingerie, you might not "blend" too well. Or then again, guess it depends on where you are...


I agree, the avid hunter look is the go-to look around here, heck, most people I know have at least one camo vehicle.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> My guess is if you guys were walking around in camo lingerie, you might not "blend" too well. Or then again, guess it depends on where you are...


Hey my tactical thong makes me blend right in !

:2thumb:

V.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

T.M.I. there, Vertigo. :gaah:  Usually I'm in jeans and a t-shirt unless I'm at work. In SHTF scenario, it would depend on the situation. I have plenty of camo but also have camo clothes made from lightweight netting designed to wear over street clothes. Once their on, you can't see the street clothes underneath. Actually made for warm weather hunting but very useful in other ways.

Tim


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When in Rome do as the Romans do, Street cloths in the city, earth tones or camo in the countryside, and a speedo at the gay beach!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm picturing a cross between Mad Max and Freddie Mercury...

Oh, wait...that'd just be Ted Nugent. Never mind.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Jason said:


> I'm picturing a cross between Mad Max and Freddie Mercury...
> 
> Oh, wait...that'd just be Ted Nugent. Never mind.


Ted should have been President,:2thumb: a troubled man for troubled times.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Ted should have been President,:2thumb: a troubled man for troubled times.


Well....uhhhh....oh never mind!!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I've heard through the grape vine that Naekid is getting camo body tattoos for concealment. You know "naked with friends, clothed with enemies" thing.:tmi:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I still have a set of my "working blues" from the military, and I have some BDUs in black that I used to use for paintballing. I still wear that stuff periodically. Not as much now as when I was in NW Ohio or SW Virginia . . . the average citizen around Annapolis is wearing kahkis and docksiders. lol Generally, I wear jeans and boots and longsleeved tees. I have also held on to some of my law enforcement gear (love my Bates boots). I also have a lot of earth-toned hiking and camping gear.

So, I would probably stick with earth-tones and black BDUs and cargos, when TSHTF.

If I were part of a group, I could definitely see the psychological impact behind wearing a uniform . . . It's why military forces have done it for centuries.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the guy missed a point about the cammie's in the book Patriots , that being that they didn't run around in Cammie's until after TSHTF, and they never really left their retreat except when on patrol which I see as a logical reason to wear the gear. 

As for LBE, normal hunting gear won't cut it for packing 6 or 8 A or AK mags, Now gotta say that I don't own any cammie's, I like Carhart stuff...and in times of need a bit of paint can work wonders, Carhart clothing is much tuffer then any BDU's I've ever seen, sew in some knee pad pockets and your good to go...their bibs are great too, keeps your shirt tail where it belongs and fit looser..and your gun belt don't drag your skivie's down around your ass.

That's my thoughts on it...but in this day and age every body from 5 year old's to young ladies are wearing the stuff so why would anybody stand out..???

Now I gotta admit that some folks might have a problem finding 6" open toed stilettos ( size 12 EE's anybody?)to match the digi cams but give the fashion fruitcakes time and they will have them...


----------



## GreyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

TimB said:


> ...Usually I'm in jeans and a t-shirt unless I'm at work. In SHTF scenario, it would depend on the situation. I have plenty of camo but also have camo clothes made from lightweight netting designed to wear over street clothes. Once their on, you can't see the street clothes underneath. Actually made for warm weather hunting but very useful in other ways.
> 
> Tim


Hmmm I am going with Tim on this one, if the SHTF everything is fluid. You will have to assess the situation then determine what the situation calls for.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

lol I think running around in cammies from other countries that may or may not be aligned with us is the best idea  especially not if the military is on strict shoot-on-site for enemy invaders huh?

I'm all about the earth tones, but it's funny mentioning you know you're a *******, when you can buy a bag of 10 penny nails and your new pants in the same aisle :ignore:


----------



## survivalboy12895 (Dec 17, 2009)

I store both woodland type BDU pants and shirts,and earth toned(tans,browns,greens,grays,etc.) pants,shirts,hats,jackets,boots and the like.


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

I keep a full set of civies ( cargo pants, long sleeve shirt, desert boots etc..) in my bob because at a glance i don't look like anything special, but i also keep a camo parka and pants that i can slip on over the civies if i need to go tactical. Best of both worlds i feel. I guess the major prob would be my LBE.....never leave home without it.


----------



## Hockstr (Mar 18, 2010)

I still have my set of DCUs, BDUs, and a set of ABUs. All with steel toe boots. Plus i have a key to get in an office where we store all our tactical gear for the squadron anyways. But i would probably just do what everyone else is doing so i can blend in easier.


----------



## zorro (May 6, 2009)

Being a woman, I'm curious : what about your wives and children? 

I would go for the blend to the group look if possible. 

At least half of my boyfriend's regular clothing is camo inspired (not the real stuff, but still he always buy clothes made of heavy fabrics that last). 

We both have plenty of heavy fabric clothes in dark colors (green, blue, brown, grey). Would not be enough to hide from army, but anyways, they've got all kind of detectors... 

When we were young, we used to play a game, which I don't know the English name. One kid counts to 100 (or more). Other kids find a place to hide. When I was teenager, we still played that game. I started to wear dark colored clothes during that game because I noticed that if I didn't move or make noise, most of the time the person can pass really close to you without noticing.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

zorro said:


> When we were young, we used to play a game, which I don't know the English name. One kid counts to 100 (or more). Other kids find a place to hide. When I was teenager, we still played that game. I started to wear dark colored clothes during that game because I noticed that if I didn't move or make noise, most of the time the person can pass really close to you without noticing.


We called it "Hide-n-go-seek" or "Kick-the-can".

One person would stand in an open-area and cover their eyes and start counting - the rest would find places to hide in and wait to be found - being as quiet as possible.

The person who hid the best would be the winner and then would become the new counter for the next round. If the person counting could not find everyone (two or more) they would yell-out "Olly Olly Oxen Free" which would mean that the round was over and that they give up.

Kick-the-can was similar, except if you didn't feel like hiding anymore, there would be a can in the area where the person counting originally stood. If the person that was hiding comes out of hiding and can "kick the can" before being found, they were home-free.


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

Since I am in an office most days, I tend to wear chinos (kahkis for the trendy types) that are earthtone in nature, saving suits for when necessary. When the opportunity allows, I wear cargo pants (a number of pairs of 5.11 tactical) to the office or casually. Most of my clothing is heavier, and in earth tones. While I have jeans, I don't often wear them.

As for camo, I have been wearing it for the Army for a couple of decades now, and have my fair share. I sometimes wear it camping, paintball and the like, but not much beyond that. Like others, it is pretty common around here where it is fairly rural.

The idea of everyone in a group getting similar camo would sound reasonable at face value, but I think it would only really become practical in an EOTWAWKI situation. Even then, what do you do if you have someone new come into the group?


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Out here on the west side of the county, it's "Bubbaland". EVERYBODY wears camo, year round! But, it's the modern hunting type - only Homies and gunrange newbies wear GI camo.
"RealTree Hardwoods" blends into this AO very nicely.  

Now, on the ritzy estside, we'd have to wear Izod and other Yuppiewear.......


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

zorro said:


> Being a woman, I'm curious : what about your wives and children?
> 
> I would go for the blend to the group look if possible.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the best way to hide from the enemy is in plain site. Choose your clothes to fit your environment. Earth tones are common throughout the world. GI cammies are country specific. The terrain, available light or lack of light, and the ability to break up your body outline (by squatting, curling up, etc) are just as important as the colors.


----------



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

I primarily wear blue jeans and t-shirts whether sittin at home or out camping on the other hand military clothing is always graet back in an emegency for several reasons:1) durability better than denim
2) when wet dries quickly doesnt hold water lik denim
3) can wear wile wet and not chaf
learnt from being in the army and use cammies as work clothes in construction


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Brown or rust Carhart pants, jacket and spray bottles of different, area appropriate, colored dyes. also, with that, and a small bundle of 'fish net', I have built my own Ghilly..
otherwise it's jeans, jean jacket/vest and teeshirts


----------



## rastus1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Cabelas has a huge selection of work clothing in earth tones that I wear when in suburbia or out in the field . Why waste the money on "camo" when a few strategicaly placed leaves work better for breaking up an outline ? Noone has ever questioned me about my attire in either setting .


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

rastus1 said:


> Cabelas has a huge selection of work clothing in earth tones that I wear when in suburbia or out in the field . Why waste the money on "camo" when a few strategicaly placed leaves work better for breaking up an outline ? Noone has ever questioned me about my attire in either setting .


I agree, with earth tones you can blend in anywhere and not have to worry about being singled out and questioned about how your dressed.


----------



## NotSoFast (Jun 9, 2009)

Just some thoughts to ponder.

Until the time comes to Get Out Of Dodge and to the refuge if one has one, "civvies" work fine. Yet when one gets to their refuge and hunkers down, then I would want to be wearing the camo, or at least earth tone clothes that blend with the landscape I'm living in.

The point is to not stand out. In the city camo is going to stand out, especially if you're not the 20 to 30 yo with a military haircut in a military town where jeans and a sport shirt or t-shirt are going to fit in fine. But out in the boonies where it would be practical, camo stands a much better chance of helping you blend in to the background there.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always wanted to buy some of that plastic 'brick' pattern wall covering
and put it on the outside of an old truck . . .PRESTO
City Camo


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

questor said:


> I've always wanted to buy some of that plastic 'brick' pattern wall covering
> and put it on the outside of an old truck . . .PRESTO
> City Camo


Don't forget to spray paint it with graffiti! You could even nail a garbage can on the side and glue pieces of garbage on the bottom for a more realistic effect.:ignore:


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I forgot about the graffiti. Thanks
I wonder if I should fit a wino or one of them "Ladies of the Evening" in there somewhere?

Nah . . .that would be a bit much

City Camo??
Cityflage??


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lots of chrome 'bling', a set of "22s" with ultra-low-profile tires, bright garish paint job, 1000w stereo blasting out "Ubanz Tunz".......

THAT would be 'city camo'.........

Here, a jacked up 4X4 with Mudders, dirty faded paint with primer spots, CW on the stock radio/CD player, and the driver wearing hunting camo over faded jeans - THAT would blend right in for my AO...... Add a big hunting dog in a dog box during the autumn and winter......


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

actually, out where I live, a beater 60's or earlier PU with semi bald tires,
going on it's 3rd or 4th scuff N shoot paint job (in primer red) with the Bondo showing and "some sort of canopy" on it, is not all that unusual. The breaks only work 'cause the clutch slips. . . .I ride a motorcycle, myself.


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> Lots of chrome 'bling', a set of "22s" with ultra-low-profile tires, bright garish paint job, 1000w stereo blasting out "Ubanz Tunz".......
> 
> THAT would be 'city camo'.........\


White T, grillllzzzzz (unless of course meth has taken your front teeth that is acceptable too) shoes (UGG or Timbies ONLY) untied, pants around your knees, a buick painted like it's a bass fishing boat, breath exclusively through your mouth and never put your cell phone in your pocket, just hold it in your hand all day long.

You would never be seen on my block.

Oh, and instead of the sent blocker you use when you deer hunt, bathe in black and milds and weed.


----------

